

Photosynth: Pretty neat iOS app from MS for capturing panoramas - seahsq
http://photosynth.net/capture.aspx
And you get a little feel of how WP7's Metro theme looks like on your iOS devices
======
seahsq
And you get a little feel of how WP7's Metro theme looks like on your iOS
devices, sort of.

